
Is TechCrunch doing sponsored posts now? - Cmccann7
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/09/09/the-chevy-volt-saved-gm/
======
tptacek
Is this title ("Is TechCrunch doing sponsored posts now?") just a snarky way
of commenting on a CrunchGear story that you think the reporter is in the bag
for GM, or is there something in the story that is literally evidence GM paid
for its placement?

If it's the former, please don't do that; it's against the site guidelines.
Use an accurate title and put your editorial comments in a comment.

------
jkincaid
No. Was there something specific about the article that made you wonder that,
or is this merely one of the knee-jerk reactions we get every time we write a
positive article about anything?

